# Bäume in Teichnähe



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Obwohl ich (bzw. meine Freundin) im Moment nur einen keinen Teich "zum Üben" habe, der mir aber trotzdem großen Spaß macht, denke und plane ich permanent an einem zukünftigen "Traumteich". Was ich schade finde ist, daß so viele Bäume im Herbst zu viel Laub abwerfen, denn sonst würde bei mir bestimmt eine Trauerweide oder so eine hängende __ Birke am Teich stehen. 

Da mir aber nicht nur die Schönheit am Herzen liegt, sondern auch die "Wartungsarmut", d.h. der Teich soll auch längere Zeit ohne Pflege auskommen und nicht gleich Schaden nehmen, wenn ich mal anderes zu tun habe als mich um den Teich zu kümmern, frage ich Euch:

Welche Bäume sind denn überhaupt für teichnahe Aufstellung geeignet, d.h. welche Bäume werfen möglichst wenig Laub, Früchte oder Sonstiges ab, das ja nicht in den Teich gelangen sollte?

Ein Skimmer wäre ja sicher schnell verstopft und ich habe auch keine Lust, ein Netz über den Teich zu spannen!

Außerdem gibt es ja vielleicht Sorten, deren Wurzeln eine Teichfolie durchstoßen können!

Grüße
Dominique


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Dominique,

was das Laub angeht, kann ich eigentlich nur soviel sagen, wie große Bäume, große Laubberge, kleine Bäume, kleine Berge. Letztlich wirst Du Dich nie vor Laub schützen können, eigentlich auch selbst dann nicht, wenn sich die Bäume nicht direkt am Teich befinden.

Beim Laub gibt es dann eben nur die Möglichkeit, es abzufischen oder den Teich mit einem Netz zu schützen.

So wie Du es Dir vorstellst, darfst Du eigentlich keine Laubbäume an Deinen Teich pflanzen. Aber selbst wenn Du Nadelhölzer nimmst, kannst Du noch davon ausgehen, daß etwas in den Teich fällt.

Alles kannst Du nicht haben.... wunderschöner Teich, viele schöne Bäume, keine Arbeit....

Allerdings sehe ich die Arbeit im Garten oder am Teich nur selten wirklich als Arbeit an, ich mache sie ganz gerne.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Dominique,

vielleicht wird Werner ja noch etwas zum Thema sagen oder mich korrigieren.

Bäume am Teich sind nicht unkritisch. Vor allem dürfen keine Früchte in den Teich fallen und die Wurzeln sollten keine Gelegenheit haben, die Folie zu durchdringen. Deshalb platziert man den Teich am besten nicht im (auch künftigen) Kronenbereich des Baumes. Normalerweise gibt es ja im Garten so etwas wie eine Hauptwindrichtung. Man sieht zu, dass das Laub vom Teich weggeblasen wird, wenn der Wind aus seiner bevorzugten Richtung bläst. Es ist ja die Empfehlung weit verbreitet, den Eintrag von Laub in den Teich zu vermeiden, auch mit Hilfe eines Laubschutznetzes. Auch ich habe schon solche Empfehlungen ausgesprochen. Mir gibt allerdings sehr zu denken, dass Bernd Kaufmann (http://www.aquamax.de) durchaus nicht dazu rät, jegliches Laub aus dem Teich zu entfernen. Insbesondere Laub, das Gerbsäure freisetzt oder zu fruchtbarem Bodenschlamm wird, ist nach Kaufmann gut für den Teich. Das wäre dann Eiche, Erle, Buche. Ich bin dabei, meine bisher feste Überzeugung über den Haufen zu werfen. 

Andererseits gibt es Baumarten, die in der Nähe eines Teiches nichts zu suchen haben: Z.B. __ Essigbaum, denn bei seinen Wurzeln besteht höchste Gerfahr für die Folie. Bei immergrünen Gehölzen ist nicht viel gewonnen: Auch sie werfen Laub und / oder Nadeln ab. Beliebt ist ja auch Bambus. Ich habe ihn relativ dicht am Teich (Entfernung > 2 Meter) ohne Rhizomsperre gepflanzt. Auf eigenes Risiko, hoffe aber, dass es keine Gefahr für die Folie gibt (allerdings ist unser Boden auch so hart, dass man mit einem Spaten überhaupt nichts ausrichtet, allenfalls mit Spitzhacke). Ausserdem sorge ich mit einer Bewässerung auf der dem Teich abgewandten Seite dafür, dass der Bambus (*alles horstbildende Arten*) primär in diese Richtung treibt. Alles in allem "schmutzt" Bambus schon sehr, was man berücksichtigen muss. 

Den "idealen" Teichbaum gibt es also kaum. Bäume haben neben optischen Aspekten vor allem den Vorteil, dass sie den Teich abschatten. Ein Baum an der Nordseite des Teiches bringt also nichts. Wenn man den Teich in die Nähe - aber ausserhalb des Kronenbereiches - eines vorhandenen Baumes baut und sich vergewissert hat, dass es sich nicht um ein Exemplar handelt, dessen Wurzeln die Folie gefährden, kann man beim Graben immer noch auf Wurzeln stossen. Diese gräbt man so weit als möglich auf und schneidet sie ab. Das entstandene Loch füllt man mit Magerzement (1 zu 7) auf. Weiter sollte der Teich schon seine 5 Stunden Sonnenlicht pro Tag bekommen. Eine Stelle, die durch Bäume vollkommen abgeschattet ist, eignet sich deshalb als Standort weniger.

Unter diesen Umständen schlage ich vor, Du gehst zuerst einmal an die Planung und fragst zu gegebener Zeit nach, was die Spezialisten unter uns (dazu gehöre ich nicht) von der einen oder anderen Art halten. Am besten konkret benennen ("was haltet Ihr von einem __ Rhododendron ??") - es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Bäume.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

ich muß Stefans Erwartung etwas enttäuschen, denn ich habe mich noch nicht intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Mit Bäumen am Teich hatte ich bisher fast nur Probleme, und das obwohl unsere Teiche wesentlich größer als durchschnittliche Gartenteiche sind und über eine permanente Wasserzufuhr verfügen. 

Der Kopfteich unserer Anlage hat eine Fläche von ca. 1000 qm. In ihn fliesst Wasser aus einem kleinen Bach und sollte von dort weiter in einen größeren Teich fliessen. Der Vorbesitzer hatte es sich leider in den Kopf gesetzt unbedingt Forellen in diesem Teich zu halten, und daher mußte die Wassertemperatur so tief wie möglich gehalten werden. Aus diesem Grund wurden alle Ufer dicht mit Bäumen bepflanzt und der Teich war extrem schattig. Wir haben den Großteil der Bäume entfernt, aber wir leiden jetzt unter dem Problem, daß die Wurzeln eine Seite des Teichs völlig durchdrungen haben. Die Teichwand ist dort regelrecht perforiert. Trotz ständiger Wasserzufuhr sinkt der Wasserstand so weit ab, dass nichts mehr im großen Teich an kommt. Das Laub im Teich war nie ein Problem, sehr wohl aber die Wurzeln. Sie sind alle eindeutig auf den Teich zu gewachsen, wahrscheinlich vom Wasser angelockt.

Bei einem kleinen Folienteich dürften die Probleme schlimmer werden. Die Wurzeln werden zwar nicht gezielt Richtung Teich wachsen (unter der Teichfolie ist es eher extrem trocken), aber irgendwann durchwächst eine Wurzel die Folie doch. Das Laub im Herbst kann auf keinen Fall im Wasser bleiben. Die Laubmasse aus einem durchschnittlich großen und durchschnittlich bepflanzten Garten ist einfach viel zu groß für einen kleinen Gartenteich. Gerbsäure und Huminsäure sind in kleinen Mengen sicherlich hilfreich, aber ab einer gewissen Konzentration auch schädlich. Die große Masse an Blättern wird auch bestimmt zu einer Art Jauche umgesetzt.

Natürlich gibt es eine Bäume die sehr schön am oder im Wasser aussehen. Die Trauerweide wurde schon genannt, ebenso schön sind der Knopfbusch oder die __ Sumpfzypresse. Alle am großen Naturteich durchaus zu halten, aber für den kleinen Folienteich habe ich keinen Ratschlag wie man diese Bäume halten könnte. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

hallo dominique,

also bei mir ist es so, daß die bäume schon in etwa 10m entfernung vom teich entfernt schon standen, bevor überhaupt jemand an teich dachte- und auch bleiben. da es sich um uralte obstbäume handelt habe ich ganz einfach meine gewohnheiten einwenig geändert. öbstbäume sollten entweder im frühjahr oder im spätjahr nach dem blattwurf zurückgeschnitten werden. das problem liegt nach dem blattwurf (bis dahin hatte aber ich und mein skimmer schon jede menge arbeit) unter dem baum und im teich laub entfernen ,also was tun:

sobald die blätte im spätjahr gelb werden und beginnen zu fallen - sitze ich auf dem baum und schneide seine äste zurück (also ganz einfach ca. 2-3 wochen früher als üblich) dadurch wird der ganze baum schon fast blattleer und ich spare mir viel arbeit - denn die äste muß ich eh schneiden - also warum nicht früher und mit den blättern - was nicht mehr da ist kann nicht mehr fallen - dadurch spare ich jede menge arbeit.

geht natürlich nur mit obstbäumen ....  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde bei Obstbäumen auf keinen Fall so früh schneiden. Im Herbst zieht der Baum aus den Blätter die nicht verbrauchten Reserven zurück, aus diesem Grund werden die Blätter bunt. Wenn Du die Äste abschneidest bevor die Blätter abfallen, dann musst Du im kommenden Jahr mehr düngen. So wie ich es gelernt habe ist die 'richtige' Zeit zum Schneiden der Obstbäume der Januar/Februar bei frostfreiem Wetter. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

hallo werner,

sicher ist deine argumentation nicht von der hand zu weisen - außer daß nach meiner fachinformation auch ein schneiden im spätjahr *nach* dem blattfall möglich ist - der baum schließt ja beim verfärben der blätter die verbindung durch den stiehl des blattes und deshalb stirbt das blatt ja auch vollends ab und fällt.

aber in meinem speziellen fall   - düngen tut meine bäume mein nachbar - der hat an der grundstücksgrenze schon jahrelang seine nach unten offenen gruben zur kompost und bioverrottung (glaub mir - die wurzeln meiner bäume wissen schon wo GUT HERKOMMT - wäre froh die würden einwenig nährstoffärmer leben - dann hätte ich nicht soviel zu schneiden - sowas von triebkraft wie meine bäume haben - das kann man nicht beschreiben - das muß man sehen   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Danke für alle Eure interessanten Kommentare und Tips!
Ich will doch gar kein Betonpflaster! Ich habe nur das Bedürfnis den Garten nicht allzu "dumm" anzulegen, wenigstens einige vermeidbare Fehler nicht zu machen. Und es gibt unbestritten Bäume, die mehr "Dreck" machen als andere.

Im Moment kann ich auch keine mangelnde Motivation zur Gartenarbeit feststellen, Laub abfischen ist ja auch ok, wenn man sowieso im Teichfieber ist. Und ich habe auch nicht die Illusion gar kein Laub, Nadeln, Pollen usw. im Garten zu haben. Aber da ich meinen Garten noch nicht besitze, jedoch schon oft dran denke und sowieso gerne plane, möchte ich schonmal Informationen zu sammeln, so daß ich dann das Beste aus meinen Wünschen und den Gegebenheiten machen kann, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und böse Überraschungen... sagen wir mal... mit etwas Glück nicht ganz so zahlreich sein werden.

Hihi -  Ihr werdet schon sehen, wenn ich hier in 10 Jahren poste, daß ich zwei Jahre schon nix mehr am Teich gemacht habe, alle Pflanzen tip top aussehen, das Wasser klar ist etc. 

Aber so einen Baum (wohl eher ein immergrüner), der kaum etwas abwirft, gibt's den nicht? Vielleicht sehen Thuja oder __ Eibe nicht so toll in Teichnähe aus, aber sind die nicht recht "sauber"?

@Stefan
Das mit dem "guten" Laub ist interessant. Gerade gestern habe ich bei einer Suche nach Wasserpflanzen eine englischsprachige Seite gefunden, auf der behauptet wurde, daß bestimmtes, im Teich abgestorbenes Laub die Algen tötet. Da der Text aber dem bisher Gelesenen zu widersprechen schien, er außerdem in Englisch und ich gerade besonders faul war, hab ich die Seite einfach verlassen. Aber da stand auch was von "gutem" und "bösem" Laub und von einer Säure, deren englischer Name etwas so klang wie "Huminsäure" im Deutschen. Also werde ich mich in der Richtung mal weiter erkundigen - danke für den Link!

@Werner
Du schreibst ja auch etwas von Humin- und Gerbsäure!
Wo liegt eigentlich Königsbrunn? Vielleicht komme ich ja mal persönlich vorbei, anstatt Pflanzen per Internet zu bestellen. Ich hab' schon eine kleine Liste zusammengestellt. 
Und durch was sind die Wurzeln denn durchgestoßen? Durch die Folie? Oder ist's ein Lehmteich?

@Jürgen
Apfelbäume hab ich auch sehr gern! Letztes Jahr haben wir bei meinen Schwiegereltern säckeweise Äpfel gesammelt und am Ende kamen 400l Apfelsaft raus. Falls jemand mal im Odenwald auf ein Gläschen Äppelwoi vorbeikommen möchte... 

Auf jeden Fall stelle ich immer wieder fest, daß, je mehr ich lese und erfahre über das Thema Teich, umso mehr Fragen auftauchen! Fast wie im richtige Leben! 

Viele Grüße
Dominique

PS. Morgen gehe ich in den botanischen Garten. Freue mich schon!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

Hoi Dominique,

Königsbrunn liegt in Bayern, im Regierungsbezirk Schwaben. 

Unser löchriger Teich ist ein Stauteich mit Wänden aus Lehm. Mit Wasserverlust ist da immer zu rechnen, aber die Wurzeln haben jetzt zu großen Wasserverlust bewirkt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

@Werner
Jetzt hab ich's gefunden - gleich bei Augsburg!

Grüße
Dominique


----------

